# رابض يرابض



## إسكندراني

هل هذا الفعل مرادف لـ«رابط»؟ هل هو موجود أصلًا؟ لماذا نجده نادر الاستعمال؟


----------



## Schem

كثيراً ما نستخدم هذا الفعل في لهجتي لكن لا نستخدمه لنعني "رابط"، عادةً ما يُستخدم في سياق فعل "جلس/يجلس". مثل ذلك عندما نقول: الدجاجة رابضه على البيض


----------



## إسكندراني

صحيح أتذكره الآن
لقد استغربت لما وجدت كذا معجم لا يذكره
شكرًا لك


----------

